# Mizuno Signature Judo Gi Reviews?



## Chat Noir (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm curious what this double weave gi is like to wear - padding on the knees, soft, durability, shrinkage for the blue and white gi, etc. Does anyone own this that can comment? Thank you.


----------



## Champ-Pain (Jun 16, 2011)

Chat Noir said:


> I'm curious what this double weave gi is like to wear - padding on the knees, soft, durability, shrinkage for the blue and white gi, etc. Does anyone own this that can comment? Thank you.


I wear a Mizuno "Ichiban" blue - double weave. I've had one for the last 3 years or so, and even though it's starting to wear-out around the neck - it still wears good. They do shrink a bunch, though... but they run BIG. I also have a Mizuno "Euro" blue - double weave - that I like just as much. It runs smaller than the Ichiban and fits tighter, but the feel is about the same.

artyon: I rate them both - 4 and a half stars out of 5.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 16, 2011)

I like the one Mizuno Gi that I have.  Even better though I like the Mizuno knee pads when rolling no gi in shorts!


----------

